# Damn spider mites! need some info quick!



## Skribb (May 20, 2006)

damn to day i went to check on my 2 ladies today & i found little webs going across there leaves! this is my first grow but i read on here that thos r signs of spider mites & that thos little f*ckers could do some real serious damage.the thing is that im very broke so i cant go out & buy any pesticids but i read on here that u could mix half water half iso. alcohol to spray on the leaves.ive been puting my babies outside everyday to harden them up a bit for the summer cuz im going to transplant them into the dirt in my backyard, will the iso/water get rid of the little basturds?? any sudgestions on anything i could buy to keep them away from my ladies? thanx!


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

There are all kinds of options, some work better than others and soem just don't work at all. You caould try some of the Safer brand garden stuff from home depot, it's not too nasty and only about $5 a bottle. It would last you a few times on just a couple of plants. We had them so bad for so long down here I finally spent the money and dealt with the unhappiness of having to use flora-mite to stop the cycle.
You can try preadators, but being put outside I don't know how long they would stick around. There really is no definitive answer, you have just enetered one of the dreaded avenues of cultivation. Good luck.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 20, 2006)

mix up washing up liquid -the stuff you wash your pots and pans with when you dont have a dishwasher.

rofl

so mix few drops with water and put in a mister and saturate the whole of the plants paying particular attention to the underside of the leaves and spray spray spray.

this will suffocate the little bastards and also prevent the eggs/larvae from getting to adults.

alternatively you can submerge the whole plant under water for a few minutes to remove most of the mites as they will let go of their grip as they will be drowning then spray as aforementioned.

you have to break their life cycle and keep checking that they are gone.

the thing that you definately have to stop is placing them outside then bringing plants indoors full of pests...

good luck you dont need it now ive shown you the way....

check out my threads if in doubt but i used £5 bottle of spider mite control and did the trick..

pkj


----------



## Skribb (May 20, 2006)

thanks guys!, when i transfer them into the ground at the end of this month will i have to worry about them as much like when they are indoors?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

More so. They come from the outdoors, they are all over the place, they are not a MJ specific bug. I had a big rosemary bush out by the sidewalk of my place that was just infested, I had to treat the plant to kill them all or they would just hitch inside.


----------



## Skribb (May 20, 2006)

man thats why i would perfer growing indoors.. but i dont have the money for it right now & its my first grow so right now im just trying learn as much as i could for future grows


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

yeah, it can take some dough to get started, try to get what you can from outside, I don't really know how to control them outside, I'll let someone more geared towards outdoor put in that info.
Good luck!


----------



## Skribb (May 20, 2006)

yea i heard growing in the ground makes more yeild & you dont have to worry so much about ph levels and stuff like that is that true?


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 20, 2006)

Generally you will get more form a plant because it has unlimited root space but you will also only harvest once a year, so the plants are can get to be huge, hence the higher yield. If oyu get the cycles right and have the space you can harvest 6 times a year indoors.
As far as Ph and such goes it will differ from place to place, it will probably be within' the range to grow plants but for optimum Ph you will still need to affect it somehow.


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2006)

i bought this product called  (end-all). it comes in a spray and it does work. saturate your plants with it, then check them again a couple of days. you may find some more but not too many. spray again, then check every other day. it worked for me, but i also heard it's a never ending battle, especially growing outdoors. ***make sure to spray under the leaves, those bastards are tricky.
peace and good luck!


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2006)

boydee..in 2o yrs, I've never encountered a mite "problem" OD. They are out there, but conditions and natural predators usually ward them off pretty well. Its when you bring them indoors and get them into IDEAL breeding conditions and no natural pred's that tthey will devestate ya'.
Read the mites post in the sick plants forum..


----------



## rasta (May 29, 2006)

hey parkingjoe i have two dish washers ,,there 16 year old twins ,,p,l,r


----------



## heavyfreak (May 29, 2006)

I heard lady bugs work well too.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

Ladybugs will slow them down but they will not take them all out. If the plant is or goes outside the ladies will all be gone in a matter on miunutes also.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

hello hick: i was given 30 clones from a indoor grower and 10 of the plants had spider mites. i thought that by putting them outside, the s.m would go away, but instead, they got worse. the only solution/product that worked was "end-all" which i bought at a nursery. i still found the odd s.m but was able to control the problem until the deer had a feast on my plants. thanx for the feedback

peace


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 30, 2006)

I agree with Hick.
I've had indoor grows *devastated* by mites, outside they're a minor annoyance.
Wind, rain, temps, predators and the difficulty from getting from one plant to another keep their numbers down.
Indoors they can become such a problem that they'll do something they'd never do outside--kill the host plants.

Having been there before I can understand being broke.  But the fact remains--if you have mites, you aren't gonna get any buds.  When you go into 12/12 the mite population will explode.  You can't spray 'em when your plant is budding or you'll end up smoking insecticide and dead mites.


----------

